# old weird mason



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 16, 2009)

This Ball I dug when I was a kid, kept it all this time. Original lid too. The Ball is so hard to get to show. It has an 8 that is partially in the circle, and a little blob just to the side on the bottom. 3 L's. This one kept potpouri in it all this time. JC


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a CYCLOPS..  I tried to click on the thumbnails but the photos are private.. neat jar anyhow!


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 16, 2009)

What is a cyclops? How do I make the thumbnails not private. I can click on them?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 16, 2009)

Whatever online pic site you use should offer you the option to let anybody see the pics, or only those you choose, or only you.. you can see them because you are signed in.. check the settings and see how to change them to public.. if that is your wish. 
 A cyclops is a one-eyed thing.Some are prettier than others..


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 16, 2009)

It is a Ball with three l's not a Mason...oops big mistake...I fixed the pic so you should be able to look at them. Sorry, I am new to all this. Joyce


----------



## capsoda (Jul 16, 2009)

> I tried to click on the thumbnails but the photos are private..


 
 HA! HA! I got to see the thumbnails......[sm=lol.gif]

 Looks like the letters are ghosted. They may have been filled. Is there any evidence of piening or hammering around the letters? The circle is a bubble and the marking on the bottem is not an 8 but the symbol for infinity. I have seen it on other jars.

 It is better to use the forum system for your pictures. It is slow and not user friendly for multipal pictures but they will be here forever. If an on line pic site goes poof the pictures go poof two.

 Don't worry about being slow or new to all the forum stuff. We are patient untill you have been here awhile then we yell at you. [8|] Not really but it sounded really in comand don't you think.[]

 I have to go now and cry. My wife just broke my recliner.......[]


----------



## glass man (Jul 17, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE JOYCE! IT IS A GREAT PLACE! DO  THE BEST YOU CAN! MOST ON HERE DON'T GET UPTIGHT BOUT THINGS![&:] JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 17, 2009)

Having only one eye I take exception to your "thing" nomenclature. I have been a beast, an animal and a bastard variously through my life in the appraisal of others, but a "thing" summons indescript evaluations usually reserved for unexplained phenomena. Being a cyclops, however, I can say I rank amongst the most comely.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2009)

Unless you were born that way, and your one eye is centered in your face, you would not be considered a cyclops.. and since when is "thing" necessarily negative?


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 17, 2009)

You're obviously not familiar with Howard Hawkes. Born with but one eye carefully centered in the pithy part of his frontal lobe, Hawkes spent his tender years as a sideshow attraction in Hoboken. Breaking free from the constraints of being labeled descriptively as a "freakish thing". he rode the rails to Hollywood, California in the closing months of the Big One, World War Two. He worked variously as a model for a financially struggling monacle factory, laboratory test subject and quick order fry cook at a day camp for blind kids. In 1950, Hawkes found his calling. Working with derelicts in a seedly backlot shoot, Hawkes created his first cinemagraphic masterpiece "Bedtime for Bonzo". The low budget film did little for Hawkes, but served as a springboard of fame for the chimpanzee and was a boost for the political aspirations of a relatively unknown former director of the Screen Actors Guild, Ronald Reagan. In 1951, Hawkes hit upon his seminal masterwork, The Thing (From Another World) which details the trials and tribulations of a six-and-a-half-foot-tall frozen vegetable with a brain. Regrettably, fame was fleeting for Hawkes. He established a romantic relationship with an former pushcart prostitute (lost her legs in a freakish bumpercar accident) only to have her later elope with the six-and-a-half-foot-tall vegetable appearing earlier in his garden variety sci-fi movie. Hawkes drowned his sorrow by becoming addicted to Murine and was last heard of crying his eye out repeatedly watching John Carpenter's all-time box office sensation "The Thing" at a cheapside theatre in West Hollywood.


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 17, 2009)

Being a cyclops for infinity. Well ok. Nothing wrong with that. Better than having one eye that sees double.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## capsoda (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, so we have come to the cunclusion that it is a Ball Cyclops Jar, Cord thinks he is cute even with one eye, Cyber is not cute because we have all seen pics of him and being a thing is not negitive. Did I cover everything????[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds right to me! []


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello pasttreasures57;  I noted on the bottom picture that there is the mark of a valve baffle having been used to make this jar.  I am not familiar with the use of an infinity mark for any identity.  And I definitely can't explain the side bubble mark on the shoulder of the jar.  This jar was ABM Press & Blow, but it is hard to tell which machine was used.  I can't think of any cause for that shoulder circle but realize that it had to be formed in the final blow mold.  

 I just went back to look at these pictures again.  In the first picture I see a horizontal mold seam about 5/16" down from the neck ring forming, that I can not explain.  Also in this picture I noticed that the thread was interrupted on the parting line of the neckring.  This is not a standard practice, in later neckrings.  In the third picture the finish is shown with the mold seems from the neckring assembly that created the CT (continuous thread).  But, I also did not see the transfer bead required to hang the parison in the final blow mold.  So now I can not begin to identify the machine used.  Interesting. 

 RED Matthews


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello Red,
   OK so what is ABM press and blow? I am assuming it is an earlier version of this jar? It is much prettier than my pic. I have some more but I have to download to the computer.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello again pasttreasures57,  Well this has been an interesting example of strange marks in a fruit jar.  I have gone back to edit what I wrote three times, because I kept going back to the pictures fore more evaluation.  And now that I am typing this, I have to go back again, because I became suspicious of the baffle mark. That circular mark could have been the shear mark created on one of the early Owens machines.  

 Anyway to answer your question, jars like this when made on and Automatic 
 Bottle Machine, are short cut to *ABM*.    The *Press & Blow* method is the word description for making (Pressing) the parison form, in a Blank Mold, and the Blowing the bottle to the molded contact surfaces, in the Final Mold. 

 Now then, if the bottle was made on one of the early Owens machines, the glass for the parison would have been sucked up into the first stage mold, sheared off from the molten glass in the lift from the forehearth and closed in the parison Blank Mold for a blow to the parison form, that was then closed in the Final Mold for the Final Blowing..

 Now if I have you completely confused, don't feel bad, just fire some questions to me and I will hunt up some pictured illustrations of the two types of machine forming that I just touched on.  

 The changes from mouth blown bottles to ABM made bottles had to have been a real struggle of development and application.  It just fascinates me every time I get study an example like you posted here.  Thanks for showing it to us.   RED Matthews


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey there Red, ok so about when did they start to switch from mouth blown to machine? I know alot of machine were around longer than we think. And I think you can follow the link to the pictures to my myspace page and see a few more of that jar and others but that one may help. I would really like to know about that one. I have had it forever. It also has a rough lip edge. I know as you have to check your canning jars when you can for chips, etc., and I have a habit of running my finger along the top, I like the feel of the seams. Thinking about what that jar has seen along the way to be tossed to the trash and found again as my treasure. [8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 17, 2009)

How about 3 eyes that see double [8D]


----------



## coreya (Jul 18, 2009)

You might try this site if its a ball jar and get a picture of the embossing on the front, the mark on the base is a mold # ( have several like it). There are several people on there who can give full info on the jar.

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Jul 18, 2009)

You have a jar like mine!!! Does it have an 8 with a nicely placed blob about an inch away on the other side of the circle? Is it as crude as this one? I Have some more pics on my camera and I think I got the printing this time. I can see it is a lot harder than I thought to take a good pic of a jar. Easy to take one of kids, dogs, flowers but jars just do not cooporate, nor do they smile when you say cheese! Just kiddding. Been up for awhile with my coffee and the heat is getting to me already.[8D][]


----------

